# what size tank is safe in apartment



## bruizer (Mar 10, 2011)

hi i live in a new apartment and was wondering what size of tank would be safe with out it collapsing the floor and ending up in the suite below! It is a wood building with a thin layer of concrete between the floors. Ive been out of the hobby for 10 years but really want to get another 100 gallon plus set up. is a large tank jus going to be too much weight


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

I have my 90 gallon tank in my apartment with no problems to upgrade in the future. Best thing is to call your caretaker and ask them if there is a limit on weight for a aquarium, he is usually pretty good at getting back to me. I mean having concrete floors, it should handle anything you throw at it! Just make sure buy adequate insurance for water damage.
I live in a full concrete structure and remember someone told me you can park a tank in your living room if you wanted


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

all depends on how the building is built / how old it is


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

check out this page


----------



## bruizer (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks alot that was a great article and really helpful


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

really helpful article!! i bookmarked it. when i first set up my tank, i had it right next to my staircase...and everytime i walked past it, it would shake. it was scary. then i put it up against the wall in the corner, perpendicular to the way i had it originally and no shake, wayy less. reading that article...it explained why. thanks!!!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I still refer to it, 'double checking'


----------

